# boudin



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Boudin Ingredients*
1 1/2 pounds duck, venison, beef, pork, whatever
1/2 pounds liver
1/2 pound pork fat
1 large onion, chopped
2 celery stalks, chopped
2 poblano or green bell peppers, chopped
1 bay leaf
6 garlic cloves, chopped
4 tablespoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon Instacure No. 1 (optional)
3 to 5 tablespoons Cajun seasoning, or see below
2 cups cooked white rice (long-grain is best)
1 cup parsley, chopped
1 cup green onions, chopped
Hog casings




__





0 new items added to shared album







photos.google.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can eat 3 lbs boudin by myself. Love that stuff. Never made it myself though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i forgot to give the cajun seasonings
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon ground white pepper
1 tablespoon cayenne
1 tablespoon sweet paprika
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon celery seed


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i can't go thru Scott, La. without stopping at Best Stop for boudain. i tried twice to make it and had to put mustard on it to eat it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Alot of the Hunt Bro Pizza places are now selling it. It's not too shabby as a sausage dog!!!! Kinda hard to beat getting em from NO in person though.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

smooth move said:


> i can't go thru Scott, La. without stopping at Best Stop for boudain. i tried twice to make it and had to put mustard on it to eat it.


And I haven't found any here locally that is worth buying after eating Best Stop


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tom, come on up and try mine. i'll buy you a beer.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i usually give most of it away and eat some of it. this time, i'm gonna try some smoke. anybody ate any smoked? i have never tried it.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have had the smoked from best stop, once. Not my favorite.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of liver, Jack?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> I have had the smoked from best stop, once. Not my favorite.


i totally agree. it was good, but not near as good as the straight up cajun stuff. all my family is from that area, a little south in Delcomb/Erath area. you'd think it would be in my blood, but i guess i missed that gene.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> What kind of liver, Jack?


hog


----------

